# Sliced open my finger. Have to take 2 week break mid-cycle. need advice!



## sz1 (Apr 13, 2017)

So I'm on 12 week cycle of:
Sust 350 at 1ml Mon/Thurs
Deca 300 at 1ml Mon/Thurs
Dbol 50mg daily 6wks
PCT: Clomid at 11th week
Armistane EOD on cycle precautionary 


ITS MY 5TH WEEK IN. making great gains in strength and size. Unfortunately right after pinning this morning, while making my morning pre-workout meal I was cutting banana into my oatmeal. Knife slipped and gashed my pinky pretty deep, had to get 5 stitches. banana into oatmeal...not even hardcore one bit, I know. lol. 


The doc said the words I didn't want to hear which was you cant lift for the 2 weeks while this shit heals or else I run the risk of bursting it open and making a massacre on the gym floor. So what do you suggest? Just focus solely lower body and continue my pins? cant do squats or anything involving my hand. 


OR


Should I stop pinning the two weeks until I can really get back into my routine without any blocks. Pissed cuz I really wanted to finish off the dbol strong. What do I do guys?


----------



## Seeker (Apr 13, 2017)

FUK it. Cut off your finger, keep lifting. You have 9 others.


----------



## AlphaD (Apr 13, 2017)

dood seriously?  You have 5 stitches.....  continue to pin and work legs the next two weeks.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 13, 2017)

It's a boo-boo. Get back to work. At the very least you should be beating the ever living fuk out of your legs a few times per week.


----------



## sz1 (Apr 13, 2017)

I know right? I was like 5 stitches aint shit but dammmmm that was a deep ass cut. so embarrasing, "yea doc, I was cutting a ****in banana before i went and roided out at the gym and yea now im here" moral of the story, dont be facetiming your chick while holding sharp objects...DD's distract me.


----------



## BigJohnny (Apr 13, 2017)

I'm with the rest of the guys. Drilled them legs for 2 weeks and stay on the jewce!


----------



## Milo (Apr 13, 2017)

Also DONT MAKE 2 ****ING THREADS OF THE EXACT SAME SHIT. Christ I was 15 on my first forum and even I knew that.


----------



## Seeker (Apr 13, 2017)

Seriously though, being that it's your pinky finger you can work around it. You can still lift without using your pinky to grip the bar on many exercises.


----------



## sz1 (Apr 13, 2017)

true. But I love doing free weight dumbells for biceps. Guess I could grip the left dumbell like a gay-dude. pinky out. hayyy


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 13, 2017)

sz1 said:


> true. But I love doing free weight dumbells for biceps. Guess I could grip the left dumbell like a gay-dude. pinky out. hayyy



Get a splint for it. One of those metal ones that are kind of bendy. Wear it at the gym to protect it.


----------



## sz1 (Apr 13, 2017)

PillarofBalance said:


> Get a splint for it. One of those metal ones that are kind of bendy. Wear it at the gym to protect it.


Thanks for deleting the second thread, Couldnt delete myself. Wasnt sure if i should put it in injuries or standard AAS thread. And thanks for actually answering my question. Good dude!


----------



## automatondan (Apr 13, 2017)

Just throw some gurillaglue in there and then dont use you pinky when you lift... pinkies are useless anyways... Hit your legs hard and your upper body wont suffer in the time off...


----------



## ECKSRATED (Apr 13, 2017)

Hammer legs and use a bunch of machine for upper body for two weeks. Wrap that bitch up tight when u go to the gym.


----------



## ToolSteel (Apr 13, 2017)

Where's hulksmash? 


Dont be a pussy.


----------



## ron1204 (Apr 13, 2017)

I don't think "sliced Open my finger" is the same thing as 5 stitches. Just try to relax your pinky a little bit . If I was in your shoes I'd just work around it


----------



## automatondan (Apr 13, 2017)

just train calves and abs!  :32 (18):


----------



## Bro Bundy (Apr 13, 2017)

hulksmash cut his finger off and never missed  a beat...he even grew the fukkin finger back


----------



## stonetag (Apr 13, 2017)

I was going to use the "P" word but TS beat me to it. My hands are beat to fuk and I can still jack off, what was the question?


----------



## Trauma RN (Apr 13, 2017)

Yeah Im kind of surprised that you would completely stop lifting. If you cant grip anything work on legs. 
I'll send you a metal splint...  YOU'LL be fine....


----------



## BigSwolePump (Apr 13, 2017)

sz1 said:


> I know right? I was like 5 stitches aint shit but dammmmm that was a deep ass cut. so embarrasing, "yea doc, I was cutting a ****in banana before i went and roided out at the gym and yea now im here" moral of the story, dont be facetiming your chick while holding sharp objects...DD's distract me.


 Did you just say roided? I had different advice until I read that. Yeah go ahead and stop lifting and start pct in 2 weeks.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 13, 2017)

automatondan said:


> . pinkies are useless anyways... ...



Oh no they ain't. You should see the shit your mom can do with her pinkie...


----------



## Itburnstopee (Apr 14, 2017)

Lmao just point the pinky outwards and don't use it during the lift




i joke........


----------



## Youngblood1984 (Apr 14, 2017)

sz1 said:


> I know right? I was like 5 stitches aint shit but dammmmm that was a deep ass cut. so embarrasing, "yea doc, I was cutting a ****in banana before i went and roided out at the gym and yea now im here" moral of the story, dont be facetiming your chick while holding sharp objects...DD's distract me.



Maybe you should show us what it was you were distracted by the (DD) !!! Like they say pic or it didn't happen !!!!!


----------



## Dex (Apr 15, 2017)

Trauma RN said:


> Yeah Im kind of surprised that you would completely stop lifting. If you cant grip anything work on legs.
> I'll send you a metal splint...  YOU'LL be fine....



Send him some tampons as well, Trauma.


----------

